# Latest Build



## d4rdbuilder (Jan 19, 2007)

It goes to its new owner this weekend.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Wow Doug. Very nice. Classic chevs. How many axis? But, I'm afraid wer'e going to need a closeup of the redfish weave. Tiger in the split with initials is a cool touch. The weave is awesome, just need to see more of it. Alconites? Very very classy,,,,Jim


----------



## mlv (Oct 12, 2007)

*Woo-Hooo !!*

*Doug....*
* That is awesome !!...:cheers: *

*ML...:texasflag *


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Beautiful job, Doug! I like it all, starting w/ the colors used in the chevron wrap...that's schweet. Two great weaves and tiger wrap! You must have forgotten the foregrip. J/K! You've got me begging for more on the redfish weave! Congrats to the new owner! What blank/components are we seeing? Jerry


----------



## Putter Parpart (Feb 10, 2007)

*Yowsa!*

*That's a lucky new owner of a beautiful rod! *


*Doug, is that a dyslexic BMW? LOL!!*


----------



## CajunBob (Feb 24, 2008)

Doug that is real nice the owner should be proud.


----------



## mark blabaum (Dec 6, 2007)

Doug a great looking build. What are you using on the grips for finish?


----------



## captneilf (Feb 29, 2008)

Hi,


Purdy!!! Thanks for sharing the pics.

Neil


----------



## Fishtoys (Jul 4, 2007)

*Wow*

Wow, what can I say absolutely gorgeous. Everything is fantastic Congrat to the new owner. A close up to the Red Fish, please.


----------



## Raymond Adams (Apr 17, 2008)

I bet the owner has "Moore" for a sir name (lol). I lot of work and time went into that puppy! Awesome job Doug. Tight thread work and great colors.

How about some specs? What threads? How many threads & layers for the weaves? Fess up! How many hours! LOL


----------



## captneilf (Feb 29, 2008)

Hi Gang,

Not being from your area I have to ask a question. Occassionally I have designed a rod with spilt cork butt grips. For no other reason than to do something different. Some anglers have seen them and asked for the same.

The short time I have been on this site it seems that split butt grips are the norm. Can you tell me why you designer/builders use the split gripes so often. Is there a function that I am aware of as in the way you fish etc?

I am always interested in learning.

Neil


----------



## Fishtoys (Jul 4, 2007)

*Split*



captneilf said:


> Hi Gang,
> 
> Not being from your area I have to ask a question. Occassionally I have designed a rod with spilt cork butt grips. For no other reason than to do something different. Some anglers have seen them and asked for the same.
> 
> ...


Hi Capt, no special function as to the split grip for me, I personally like the split grip simply because you could decorate more of a rod than a straight butt grip, I try to build a rod that does not look like it came from a retailer. Although, there are some folks that perfer the straight rear grip. Depending on the type of function the rod is used for, I try to build according to what a person wants. Decorative catches the eye. Ed.


----------



## Terrynj (Jun 27, 2006)

Wow Doug, that is a beautiful rod! I love the weave and the way you tied off the wrap into it. Reeeaaaalllly a good looking weave and the wrap is also an eye catcher. Were gonna have to give you a (w)rapper nick name...how about "Dougie DawG"?








I'm like Jerry and everyone else....you need to cough up more on this rod..especial the Red weave!


----------



## d4rdbuilder (Jan 19, 2007)

Good morning everyone, and thanks much for all the comments. I'll see what I can do about a better picture of the Red/Speck weave, but with my inabilities and camera don't get your hopes up to much.

Ray, your right about the Sir Name. It's going to my Dad during our annual family gathering in Galveston this weekend. He doesn't even have a clue about it yet.

The weave consists of 5 layers, 56 X 98 threads. The colors used are all Gudebrod, White, L Blue, Met Gold, Med Gray, and Met Copper. I didn't count the hours I had in the wrap, but it had to be at least somewhere around 16 hrs. 

I had at least that much time in the butt wrap, (6 axis). Yep, I got to do it twice! Started tying off the wrap and lost several threads, I couldn't get back, so I cut it off and started over!&^%$#. 

Again everyone, thank you!


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Doug, is this the one that you found out TMCP does'nt work as well as FCCP in regards to holding things in place? Speaking of which, the release is supposed to very very soon. The name will be something like chroma-lock( spelling?) I'll use it!,,,,,Jim


----------



## d4rdbuilder (Jan 19, 2007)

Yes Jim, Great stuff! As a matter of fact the color retention is so good I used it as a first coat, then applied a second coat of FCCP to lock everything down prior to tying off the second wrap and had no problems... Sort of like the best of both worlds.


----------



## d4rdbuilder (Jan 19, 2007)

*Hi Mark*



mark blabaum said:


> Doug a great looking build. What are you using on the grips for finish?


Mark, I use to use Tru-Oil on all my cork grips, but have started using Spar Urethane lately. This one has three light coats.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

I would have like to have been a fly on your shop wall when you began your tie-off and things began to unravel. (pun definitely intended) lol. I feel your pain.,,,,,,Jim


----------



## d4rdbuilder (Jan 19, 2007)

*Lol!*



pg542 said:


> I would have like to have been a fly on your shop wall when you began your tie-off and things began to unravel. (pun definitely intended) lol. I feel your pain.,,,,,,Jim


I can not even begin to repeat!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :hairout:


----------



## mrrwally (Mar 16, 2006)

Doug,
That is a very impressive rod showing your many talents to the max. Your dad is a lucky man, but I bet he knows that already without the rod. Giving a rod to someone special is one of the great treasures of this craft. Enjoy every minute. You should have someone take his picture when he first sees the rod!
Ron


----------



## OwenD (Mar 31, 2008)

That's a great looking rod Doug.
I reckon the pride your Dad will have in owning it may run somewhat deper than the fantastic cosmetics.

cheers,
Owen


----------



## Shieldski (Dec 2, 2007)

Wow, that is really a beautiful rod. Lots of work and great attention to detail. Thanks so much for sharing.


----------

